# Broccoli alternatives??



## Merkaba (Jan 2, 2008)

I know broccoli is a staple for most.  I can manage it but my girl friend is gonna be doing some dieting down as well this year.  She doesnt really like it.  Is there anything that compares to it in nutritional value that isnt as nasty?  She doesnt really like cauliflower either.  she can stand green beans and we both love baked okra.  She also loves zucchini.  I plan on doing my first show in june and i would also love some alternatives as well, but I can manage.  Thanks alot!


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 2, 2008)

Broccoli sprouts, put them on a sandwich or in a salad. They kick ass over regular broccoli.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Regular broccoli is my favorite vegetable.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to cut badly enough that I'm eating all foods I don't like; oats, chicken, etc. Now, I think that if your girlfriend wants to diet badly enough, she'd even eat worse things than broccoli.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife loves the stuff. You could try Chinese brocoli (kai-lan) as I believe that has the virtually the same nutrients but is sweeter and leafy.


B.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried flavoring it a bit?  I always used to love the broccoli from Chinese restaurants, so I bought some chinese teriyaki sauce and the broccoli I made all semester was damn tastey.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Yea, I can stand it, a little bit of spice or ms dash or anything helps me out.  She says broccoli just doesnt seem to be worth eating unless it has cheese on it.  And I don't want to go there....she says she can eat it but I know she want eat it as much.  Oh well...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrs. Dash, yummy.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as she's getting green veggies in she'll be fine.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't Molly McButter make cheese sprinkles also?? The sodium is probably high, but it may be an alternative????


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Regular broccoli is my favorite vegetable.



mine too


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

I cook it on the george foreman grill after my chicken is done. Taste way better that way.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish my GF grill were bigger - slap a couple of decent sized lumps of chicken in there and there's no room for anything else.



That and you can't remove the hotplates for cleaning. Live n learn I guess.

For cooking I love stir-fry, keeps the veggies crisp n tasty without being blandly raw

B.


----------

